# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  برنامه نویسی در محیط GTK

## tux-world

سلام من از محیط گنوم استفاده می کنم چه ابزارهایی برای برنامه نیاز دارم میشه راهنمایی کنین .

----------


## oxygenws

منظورت IDE است یا چی؟!!

----------


## tux-world

بلی امید جان . منظورم IDE هستش . به چه بسته هایی نیاز داریم تا نصب کنیم . و اینکه نرم افزاری مثل Qt در محیط گنوم هست ؟ من الان دارم Qt رو تو اوبونتو نصب می کنم .

----------


## oxygenws

برای طراحی gui می تونی از glade استفاده کنی.
برای برنامه نویسی هم، بهترین هایی که من دیدم ایناست:
anjuta
geany


در مورد QT هم بد نبود یه تاپیک جدید باز می کردی :> ولی اگر کتابخونه هاش نصبل بشن، خوب qt هم کار می کنه دیگه...

----------


## rasool_brn

البته QT یه کتابخونه مخصوص محیط KDE . ولی اگه اونو نصب کنی از هر دو محیط Gnome و KDE قابل دسترسیه.
راجع به ID هم بستگی به زبانی داره که می خوای باهاش برنامه بنویسی.glade که دوستمون گفتن عالیه . اگرم به زبان پاسکال برنامه می نویسی من Lazarus رو معرفی می کنم.Java هم IDEهای زیادی براش در دسترس هست که همگی خوب کار می کنن.

----------

